# is this normal?



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just unplug this thing bout 3 hours ago. what the hell is going on?


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

What's your issue?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

That bright status bar will use much more battery than a black one


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

You have a thunderbolt, the battery blows....


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^^ hes right even with the extended battery these things will never out beat the old school Nokia's them things lasted weeks lol


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was getting 7 to 8 last week now I'm down to 5 hours then it's charge time! I didn't know about bright status bar causes battery drainage ill change it tomorrow


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

<giggle> on an aosp ROM I see

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I get about 24 hours on stock battery on AOSP. You're doing something wrong.

Have you calibrated lately?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> I get about 24 hours on stock battery on AOSP. You're doing something wrong.
> 
> Have you calibrated lately?


Yeah sometime last week but I think I figured it out I change kernel two days ago and I tried to mess with the speedtweak today but my terminal emulator couldn't find it so I switch it back to the previous kernel I was using I pulled it from the charger an hour ago it only drop 1 percent since then


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

luniz7 said:


> You have a thunderbolt, the battery blows....


I'd disagree. Battery blows on stock ROM maybe but not on BAMF or AOSP if you set things up right. My stock battery gets me 13-16 hours of pretty decent usage and my extended battery lasts well over 24+ hours with moderate-heavy usage.



villae81 said:


> Yeah sometime last week but I think I figured it out I change kernel two days ago and I tried to mess with the speedtweak today but my terminal emulator couldn't find it so I switch it back to the previous kernel I was using I pulled it from the charger an hour ago it only drop 1 percent since then


Not to insult you but did you type su>enter>speedtweak.sh>enter


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

did u type su when trying?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Su enter then speedtweak.sh enter

Edit sorry I missed your post mustang but yeah I did I even downloaded a different emulator to see if it was the problem


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Su enter then speedtweak.sh enter


And that was on the lean kernel? I'm on that kernel and actually just used speed tweak to change some settings.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

bassdj said:


> That bright status bar will use much more battery than a black one


This isn't an AMOLED screen. It doesn't make any difference.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never seen cell standby as taking up the most resources, it is always screen that is first.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> I've never seen cell standby as taking up the most resources, it is always screen that is first.


It would be because he is on AOSP. Sense you will almost always see Display first (Unless of course you never wake your phone) on AOSP though it is very hard to beat Cell Standby/Android in terms of battery.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> I've never seen cell standby as taking up the most resources, it is always screen that is first.


AOSP determines battery usage by active time. Cell Standby is always first because it is always on, thus, the percentage of active time is highest. Display is usually lower, (in AOSP) because it's not always on. Sense seems to be determining which components are actually using more juice, as opposed to active time. This is why when you are actively on a Wi-Fi connection (with sleep policy set to never), Cell Standby and Wi-Fi indicate the same amount.

Hopefully this clears a few things up. It's not really a bug, it's just that the table is being read incorrectly.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Your phone seems to be awake/running for over 50% of the time. I guess with usage like that, this drain would be normal especially if the screen is on and you're on 4g.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"skinien said:


> Your phone seems to be awake/running for over 50% of the time. I guess with usage like that, this drain would be normal especially if the screen is on and you're on 4g.


No 4g in my area and im on my normal usage range but I'm good now I change kernel and 3g was fading in and out where I was yesterday everything seems to be back to normal


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

You learn something new each visit, thanks for the explanation guys!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

villae81 said:


> No 4g in my area and im on my normal usage range but I'm good now I change kernel and 3g was fading in and out where I was yesterday everything seems to be back to normal


Ah yeah, bad cell reception can kill a battery. When I know I'm going to be in a dead zone for a while I turn off data or put it in airplane mode.


----------

